# Lake Cumberland alwives



## Guest

Anybody caught alwives for striper bait? I wondering if I could use an umbrella net with my drop light.


----------



## Carpman

I go twice per year. 

You will need a throw net. Sometimes the alewives are 60 feet down depending on water temp. In the early spring and late fall they will come up to the surface. I have a 50 ft. cord on my light and drop it at least 20 ft. down. There will be 2 classes of shad that come to your light, you want to catch the lower ones. it's a crap shoot whether they come to your light in the late evening or early morning, I stay up to see the first couple nights. 

When are you planning on going? I can give you a better answer if I know the time frame.


----------



## Guest

Carpman said:


> I go twice per year.
> 
> You will need a throw net. Sometimes the alewives are 60 feet down depending on water temp. In the early spring and late fall they will come up to the surface. I have a 50 ft. cord on my light and drop it at least 20 ft. down. There will be 2 classes of shad that come to your light, you want to catch the lower ones. it's a crap shoot whether they come to your light in the late evening or early morning, I stay up to see the first couple nights.
> 
> When are you planning on going? I can give you a better answer if I know the time frame.


October,always have used a guide but want to try it myself. I have all the rigging and have gotten bait from the guide before. I have a cast net but wondered if an umbrella net would be easier.


----------



## Carpman

What dates in October? I'll be there mid month 14-18. Last October the water was really warm and we had to use slide divers at 3 mph to catch striper. The shad were below 30 ft. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravbuck

Carpman said:


> What dates in October? I'll be there mid month 14-18. Last October the water was really warm and we had to use slide divers at 3 mph to catch striper. The shad were below 30 ft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I just got back from striper fishing out of Grider Hill last weekend Alewives are really deep at the dock. Drop a light 60 feet and drop your net 80- 90 feet. I use a net with 2” tape around the edge that helps keep it open to deep depths. Caught fish over the main channel on the far side of lake straight across from the mouth of Indian Creek and slow trolled toward Jamestown. Stay over channel over 100 feet deep. Most fish caught were around 40 feet behind planer boards and down rods. Biggest fish was 16 lbs. had grilled striper last night for dinner! Good luck and stay safe,


----------



## Guest

Ravbuck said:


> I just got back from striper fishing out of Grider Hill last weekend Alewives are really deep at the dock. Drop a light 60 feet and drop your net 80- 90 feet. I use a net with 2” tape around the edge that helps keep it open to deep depths. Caught fish over the main channel on the far side of lake straight across from the mouth of Indian Creek and slow trolled toward Jamestown. Stay over channel over 100 feet deep. Most fish caught were around 40 feet behind planer boards and down rods. Biggest fish was 16 lbs. had grilled striper last night for dinner! Good luck and stay safe,


Thanks


----------



## Carpman

Ravbuck said:


> I just got back from striper fishing out of Grider Hill last weekend Alewives are really deep at the dock. Drop a light 60 feet and drop your net 80- 90 feet. I use a net with 2” tape around the edge that helps keep it open to deep depths. Caught fish over the main channel on the far side of lake straight across from the mouth of Indian Creek and slow trolled toward Jamestown. Stay over channel over 100 feet deep. Most fish caught were around 40 feet behind planer boards and down rods. Biggest fish was 16 lbs. had grilled striper last night for dinner! Good luck and stay safe,


It will be way different in october. All depends on water temp. Normally they are around 60 ft. The striper location will most definently change as the water temp and level drops. Is grider still a #$%^ hole? I used to go there every year and it got worse and worse. They also did away with thier boatels.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravbuck

Carpman said:


> It will be way different in october. All depends on water temp. Normally they are around 60 ft. The striper location will most definently change as the water temp and level drops. Is grider still a #$%^ hole? I used to go there every year and it got worse and worse. They also did away with thier boatels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I agree about October Bait.it should start to be easier to find. One more month and you can look for the jumps. That is awesome. I once found myself in the middle of a boil that had to be 3 acres. There was carnage going on under the boat. Grinder has not put any money into their lodging facilities that I can see. I started going to that end of the lake about 5 years ago the accommodations are about 4 stars out of 10. The docks and slips are well taken care of since they received insurance money from the big snow storm that caused lots of damage. All of the help were really friendly.


----------



## Carpman

Ravbuck said:


> I agree about October Bait.it should start to be easier to find. One more month and you can look for the jumps. That is awesome. I once found myself in the middle of a boil that had to be 3 acres. There was carnage going on under the boat. Grinder has not put any money into their lodging facilities that I can see. I started going to that end of the lake about 5 years ago the accommodations are about 4 stars out of 10. The docks and slips are well taken care of since they received insurance money from the big snow storm that caused lots of damage. All of the help were really friendly.


I agree about the help. They hired a bunch of people from dale hollow after the big drug bust. They have been working on the docks too. I love finding striper in the jumps. We have been trolling slide diver the past few years having better success than using live bait. And you dont have to mess with shad. We bass and crappie fish when the striper get slow.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravbuck

Carpman said:


> I agree about the help. They hired a bunch of people from dale hollow after the big drug bust. They have been working on the docks too. I love finding striper in the jumps. We have been trolling slide diver the past few years having better success than using live bait. And you dont have to mess with shad. We bass and crappie fish when the striper get slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Slide Divers! That is interesting, I almost picked up a couple to try last year. What type of lure do you run behind them? Where was the big drug bust down there? I have not heard about that one.


----------



## Carpman

Ravbuck said:


> Slide Divers! That is interesting, I almost picked up a couple to try last year. What type of lure do you run behind them? Where was the big drug bust down there? I have not heard about that one.


I run a 1/2 ounce bucktail with a 3" grub tail. Let out 100 feet of line and clip the diver. Then send the diver out to desired depth. Troll at 2.5 mph. They hit harder than king salmon. They had a big drug bust at one of the houses on the property. The guy worked at the marina. They cleaned house after that.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

You troll the buck tail instead of live bait,does it work as good?


----------



## Carpman

D Barnhart said:


> You troll the buck tail instead of live bait,does it work as good?


It is situational. It out fished live bait last october.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravbuck

Carpman said:


> It is situational. It out fished live bait last october.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info carpman. I have striper fished 30 years and always with live bait. I will have to try this. Y
Do you ever go down December - February.? They are stacked in the creeks chasing bait and I have had huge days. Cold in the am when you start out but it usually warms up to be comfortable and you have the lake to yourself.


----------



## Carpman

Ravbuck said:


> Thanks for the info carpman. I have striper fished 30 years and always with live bait. I will have to try this. Y
> Do you ever go down December - February.? They are stacked in the creeks chasing bait and I have had huge days. Cold in the am when you start out but it usually warms up to be comfortable and you have the lake to yourself.


I have never been down in the winter time. Only spring and fall. This spring we got there right when a cold front hit and it shut the fish down big time. I have always wanted to make a christmas time venture down there.


----------

